# Please ID my anemone...



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Picked her up from a fellow BCA member couple months ago. I believe he told me that it is a RBTA... can you guys verify?

When I first got her 2 months ago...









After feeding her mysis shrimp every 2nd day. Now...


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

looks like rbta to me.. i just picked up gbta today and it looks alike.


----------



## Acipenser (Apr 21, 2010)

Some kind of LTA, Condylacti ?s


----------



## msjboy (May 2, 2011)

I think it is rbta...looks similar to mine too...long tip nems are way longer.
Msjboy


----------



## gearsofwarfan (Jun 4, 2011)

I believe it is an rbta...


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

3 RBTA : 1 LTA

Hmmm.... anyone else?


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Its an RBTA. I have a very similar looking one, as well as a small bubbly one and two clones (my giant RBTA finally split) that are much redder (but one is going home with my friend Chin Monday afternoon).


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

So it's RBTA. Thanks everyone!

Since I've posted this for help, my anemone has started to show more "bubbles". Guess she doesn't want me to get raid of her! Hahahaaa! Actually she looks quite nice now....


----------

